# using physician documented ROS for HPI elements



## rdolan (May 3, 2012)

If we need an HPI element can we pull associated signs and symptoms from the physicians documentation of  review of sysytems?


----------



## Evelyn Kim (May 7, 2012)

as long as it is not used for the ROS it can be used for the HPI.  you can't double dip, but if there is sufficent documentation in the ROS to get the level and enough left over that you can pull the HPI that would be acceptable.


----------



## jdibble (May 7, 2012)

You should check with your local MAC as they all look at this issue differently.  We are under Novitas (formerly Highmark Medicare) and they do allow this and do not consider it double dipping.   They state that ROS inquiries are questions concerning the systems directly related to the problems identified in the HPI and it is not considered double dipping to use the systems from the HPI for the ROS or vice-versa.  Double dipping would be considered if you tried using the same thing for two different systems - such as using the statement AAO x 3 for psych and neuro.  

Hope this helps!


----------

